# TTRS: Your favourite paint color and why you like it



## YYC Dubber (Jun 23, 2011)

having a hard time with color choices... really want a color that has some pop and athleticism to it... always owned black cars before and I feel that a lot of the great curves of the RS are lost in black ( if u don't clean it religiously)

So yeah, I hope all your owners and prospective buyers can paint me a picture of what colors you like and your impressions of those colors that u saw IN PERSON.

Yes black car owners please state your case as well


----------



## $øK (Sep 16, 2011)

I've only seen it in Ibis in person. It's white. I ordered mine in Monza silver, but that's because I don't want to be noticed. It's working.


----------



## jpkeyzer (Aug 24, 2011)

Phantom Black - because:



it is very stealthy.
Panther Black has a purple hue.
White (Ibis White or Suzuka Grey), the only other considered choice, is the more feminine color of the two.


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

Agreed with your comments on Black. Always been my favorite but, wanted more long-term collectability. I envision me holding this car kinda like a collector and thus wanted the Sepang Blue. BUT, I really like the pics of the Daytona Gray as an overall 1) change of pace from Black, 2) sophisticated yet shows all the above decribed lines better, 3) has more stealth component in day-to-day driving.

If I had it to do again, for my long-term I'd still choose Sepang. If I was to be driving this daily, I'd hit the Daytona Gray.

BlackBeautyTT without the Ti wheels and with the CF mirrors looks perfect to me as accessories to the DG.

Was that To Much Information?


----------



## sr_erick (Mar 17, 2008)

I chose Sepang since blue is my second favorite color and my three previous cars have been red. I really do like the red, but couldn't see upgrading from a TTS and sticking with the same color. My other option was Ibis, but I just couldn't pull the trigger on suck a common color (lighter, whiter) so I ended up with Sepang.


----------



## redz9269 (Sep 3, 2011)

Daytona grey and Phantom black because they're wickedly aggressive looking on the TTs.

But I bit the bullet and ordered custom color - Volcano Red (metallic) - because I fell in love with it on an R8 on dealership floor. Already had 2 Missano reds, love a red car, but wanted something different. Figured on a 1 of 1000 I should go big or go home. Yes, not as masculine as the black and greys - as one of the few female TTRS drivers I'm not concerned that'll be an issue. Delivery in 33 days - I'll let you know if it's as good on the RS as the R8 then!


----------



## Dr. Bill (May 15, 2011)

I love Daytona Gray and would have ordered that color if it was an option. It's very classy and sophisticated.

I selected Suzuka Gray instead and it's an amazing color - so much depth and it looks different depending on the light. Plus, it's sort of the 'signature' color for the TTRS and very uncommon. You just have to get used to everyone calling it white. I would say it's the choice for a connoisseur.

For me, Ibis is too stark a white. You need snow-blindness goggles to look at it! Misano red is way too red for me. The Volcano Red would be awesome, but not at paint-to-sample prices! Sepang Blue is just too much blue for the size and shape of the car. With a roadster, it would be great, but the contrast of the black top would help immensely! I live in the desert, so black is a poor choice for me, plus I don't like the way it looks.


----------



## YYC Dubber (Jun 23, 2011)

LongviewTx said:


> Agreed with your comments on Black. Always been my favorite but, wanted more long-term collectability. I envision me holding this car kinda like a collector and thus wanted the Sepang Blue. BUT, I really like the pics of the Daytona Gray as an overall 1) change of pace from Black, 2) sophisticated yet shows all the above decribed lines better, 3) has more stealth component in day-to-day driving.
> 
> If I had it to do again, for my long-term I'd still choose Sepang. If I was to be driving this daily, I'd hit the Daytona Gray.
> 
> ...


Nope that was perfect... trying to get a sense for the emotional hit people get that is often missing from pictures.....

Not sure why is happening, but I went from Daytona Grey, to flip flopping to Sepang... I thkn what was bothering me was seeing a Q7 in DG and finding it to not have much pop. Will definately be getting the aluminum package .....

but lately I noticed that Suzuka Grey and Misano Red really make the front end of the car stand out more... accentuating the grill and air intakes with a great contrast to the black....


----------



## - Jeremy - (Feb 23, 2006)

I've seen all the colors in person and Misano made me swoon. But I'm the type of guy that likes loud cars and bright colors. e.g. a Krypton Green or Chrome Orange Lotus Exige.

I love the contrast of Ibis with the black bits but everyone drives a white car. I love Sepang, but it's a bit too dark for my taste. Looks really good with Aluminum, though. Suzuka is interesting, but it looks too plain under a cloudy sky and I live in cloudy Germany, so...

I say it all depends on your climate. Phantom, Sepang, Suzuka, Panther and Daytona look best (when washed) in full sunlight and are best suited to sunny climates. Misano and Ibis look great on both sunny and cloudy days as well as at night. You don't need direct sunlight to make them pop. Monza simply isn't an option.

You've probably seen these before, but here they are again. This car is still sitting at my local dealer and is the reason I ordered my car in the first place.


























- Jeremy -


----------



## neonova6 (Aug 26, 2011)

My original order was Ibis, only because I had not had a chance to see Suzuka in person. But once I did, I fell in love. I was originally concerned that it would be more gray than I would have liked. I almost feel calling it Suzuka "Gray" is a bit of a misnomer, which is why I was turned off originally. None of the pictures really do it justice, because the colour is so dynamic. It looks blue when overcast. Slightly purple in the early AM on a clear day, and nearly white in broad sunlight. I've never seen such a chameleon type paint on a car in person before. It's also unique to only the R8 and TTRS ( unless custom ). 

I would have loved Jet Blue, I saw an R8 in that colour with silver side sills, and that was also an amazing colour. But I didn't want to wait the possible 8-9 months for custom paint.

Also, a good time to point out ( the obvious? ), most of the colour names are based on names of race tracks!


----------



## StefanP (Jun 8, 2011)

Phantom Black for me, with the Titanium package and CF mirrors is just looks like a stealth fighter. I very much like the look. Plus my A4 is bright red so it makes for a nice difference


----------



## Axel1 (Apr 3, 2005)

Would have preferred Daytona Gray for the classic elegance... but wasn't told custom colors were available when I ordered.. Happy with my Sepang, though.


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 5, 2008)

I went with Suzuka as a leap of faith. I'd never seen the colour but wanted a car immediately (wait time was 10 months on a factory order!)
I've been really pleased with it and carbon bits really complement it!!! I like it so much so I'm toying with it on an S4 family wagon!

Loads of pics in here:
http://forums.fourtitude.com/showthread.php?t=5473690


----------



## YYC Dubber (Jun 23, 2011)

- Jeremy - said:


> I've seen all the colors in person and Misano made me swoon. But I'm the type of guy that likes loud cars and bright colors. e.g. a Krypton Green or Chrome Orange Lotus Exige.
> 
> I love the contrast of Ibis with the black bits but everyone drives a white car. I love Sepang, but it's a bit too dark for my taste. Looks really good with Aluminum, though. Suzuka is interesting, but it looks too plain under a cloudy sky and I live in cloudy Germany, so...
> 
> ...


Really appreciate all your feedback guys, especially Jeremy. I think I starting to understand why you picked Misano Red. Up here in Canada the winters are longer, and its not always the nicest weather... 

I am starting to appreciate how Misano and Suzuka/Ibis stay pretty bright and noticeable even in lower light conditions.... In the end all TTRS machines are gorgeous and really its just about nitpicking until the dealership calls with my build date.... I think if I lived in the southern states of america I woudl probably go for the Sepang or Daytona.... just having a hard time appreciating the color in cloudy Vancouver and snowy Calgary...

I also wanna single out Blackbeauty for his great indepth review of his great new ride, made me realize I could save quite a bit by sticking to the stock system for it seems most ppl got the Sport Exhaust because it was the only way to get the Titanium wheels... Up here in Canada I can order the wheels stand alone for only $500 save up for APR who will have a top quality product out by my delivery date....

Thinking I can use that money for carbon fiber mirror covers and a carbon fiber spoiler that mounts on the OEm factory spoiler struts. 

Any have shots of a Misano Red with the blacked out front grill and CF mirrors?


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

YYC Dubber said:


> Any have shots of a Misano Red with the blacked out front grill and CF mirrors?


Surely the AXE-man has a few in his library!


----------



## joshsmith (Apr 17, 2011)

I was torn between Suzuka Grey/Ibis White and Phantom Black.. I ordered Phantom mainly because a) if I parked in a car park I wanted my car to me ominous and not draw too much attention but b) because of the stealth look with the blackout pack. It’s good though because it’s not TOO much black in that there is still the matte silver door mirrors and the titanium 2 tone wheels break it up and makes the car look very expensive, sexy and stealth. 

I think some days I’d have walked out to suzuka or white and gone “ehhh I don’t want a bright car today” – but I guess black is always a safer option. Also it depends on the car – black hides things on the car that otherwise you’d notice; however by the same token the black has the ominous evil look, coupled with the red on the “RS” badge – it lets those who are looking know it’s not JUST a TT, so makes for a sleeper……………. Kind of….?? 

I didn’t really consider any other colour (I hadn’t seen blue in person, red was too out there for me though the Misano, Sepang & Mugello is AWESOME from what I’ve seen in pictures! Misano looks really great on the RS5 I think. I saw Daytona but it looked almost a bit bland and a bit boring – I think it didn’t do it as much justice as the car deserves. It’s a cool colour but it’s not the best on the smaller car – maybe better suited to RS4/RS5??

I’m happy with my choice – maybe next car (R8 V10 Convertible) will be White or Suzuka….


----------



## YYC Dubber (Jun 23, 2011)

Awesome guys, please keep it coming.

I got super lucky and the R8 demo cars came in from out east to the west coast here in Vancouver where I'm doing my sim training.

Got to see an Ibis White, Phantom Black, Suzuka Grey, and Daytona Grey R8's all in one lot! Really liked the Suzuka but I think my two finalists are Sepang Blue and Misano after seeing those other colors in person.... Up here the climate doesn't play up to those darker colors' strengths.

Looking for folk who have ordered Sepang Blue and Misano Red to post up some impressions, especially in less than ideal lighting conditions... Im torn because in some pics the blue really pops, but others it seems more drab.

I think I have a good gauge of misano beacause it a more orange shade of Brilliant Red and a more solid color.


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

YYC Dubber said:


> Im torn because in some pics the blue really pops, but others it seems more drab.


I think u'v got it right. The light conditions does make it tend to vary. And the pics can look a bit deeper blue than in person or lighterr in some pending the light conditions. Direct, bright sun seems to cause a "more drab" appearence. 

But, if u have it narrowed to blue or red, then it's easy. Blue is the clear winner.


----------



## YYC Dubber (Jun 23, 2011)

*And now for something completely different*

(This may explain why I wasnt so keen on black/ DG....)

LOVE this color... but do I have the balls to order it ( and wait alot longer for the car)


----------



## YYC Dubber (Jun 23, 2011)

*s'more*

this color with would amazing with the carbon fiber spoiler OEM replacement!



















http://i784.photobucket.com/albums/yy128/AnakinR32/SO TT RS/Iphonedump009.jpg


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

better get the CF sideview mirrors too then.


----------



## YYC Dubber (Jun 23, 2011)

*late afternoon sun ( TTS) and still pops in the dreary rain...*



















*anyone have pics of Misano Red in crummy rainy conditions?*


----------



## YYC Dubber (Jun 23, 2011)

LongviewTx said:


> better get the CF side mirrors too then.


theyre charging $4000 for Titanium Package here.... just gonna grab wheels, order CF mirror COVERS, CF OEM spoiler, maybe get the the black central grill to replace the aluminum one if I think it will work better... maybe order the black OEM Sport Exhaust Tailpipe fascia and see which looks better on final product.


so... based on where I'm gonna be driving....either Misano Red or Solar Orange with

*Aluminum Package ($1000)
*Titanium Wheels ($500 here)
*Audi Parts black exhaust tips
*Audi Parts black grill surround
-get my own audio
-wait for Ipad 3 with Siri and use it for voice navigation
-wait for APR exhaust + Stage 1 ECU (smooth throttle in S mode/ exhaust will use S mode flapper)
-mod OEM muffler to Sport Exhaust standard if APR Exhaust not worth it
-racing pedal extension for better heel-toe
-black audi rings
-CF gas cap
-CF side mirror covers
-CF Spoiler (direct bolt onto OEM strut braces)
-Diesel Geek Aluminum Billet Shorter Shifter if need be
-light smoke/tinting of taillights
-light smoke tinting of headlight edges (aka eyeliner around orange signal lights)
-possibly clear bra
-possible debadging or matte titanuim finishing of badges, spoiler braces and mirrors if i dont go with CF mirror covers





























and the money shot:


----------



## TT--AUDI--S4 (May 11, 2004)

Phantom Black is my first choice when paired with Ti pkg.
This looks best in my opinion with the large Audi corporate nose.

Close second is the red with AL bits and pcs.


----------



## LongviewTx (Dec 26, 1999)

Where do u find these?


----------



## YYC Dubber (Jun 23, 2011)

Dr. Bill said:


> I love Daytona Gray and would have ordered that color if it was an option. It's very classy and sophisticated.
> 
> I selected Suzuka Gray instead and it's an amazing color - so much depth and it looks different depending on the light. Plus, it's sort of the 'signature' color for the TTRS and very uncommon. You just have to get used to everyone calling it white. I would say it's the choice for a connoisseur.
> 
> For me, Ibis is too stark a white. You need snow-blindness goggles to look at it! Misano red is way too red for me. The Volcano Red would be awesome, but not at paint-to-sample prices! Sepang Blue is just too much blue for the size and shape of the car. With a roadster, it would be great, but the contrast of the black top would help immensely! I live in the desert, so black is a poor choice for me, plus I don't like the way it looks.


anyone else who considered or grabbed Ibis White or Suzaka Grey car to post their comments or photos?... would be great to get some nighttime photos as well so see a more real world aspect rather than just shiny showrooms...


----------



## YYC Dubber (Jun 23, 2011)

maybe im crazy but i kinda find the Suzuka still looks good even when driven thru snow...


BEFORE:





















AFTER:












found these angles and lighting where Suzuka really shows off the cars curves






































really liked this white vs suzuka camparo, courtesy of Jeremy:


----------



## MoreGooderTT (Aug 20, 2011)

I struggled like crazy over the color of my base model TT. Silver was not even an option for me simply because I've been driving a silver car for 10 years. The choices for me were between brilliant black, phantom black and scuba blue. 

Phantom black didn't have enough metal fleck in it, causing it to simply look dusty. You had to get the sunlight bouncing off of it juuuuust right to even see that it was a metal fleck paint. 

Scuba blue, while nice when being hit directly by the sun, was too dark. I've never been a fan of dark blue. I would have LOVED to have Sepang blue, but that would be a special order paint on a base model and put me over-budget.

The final decision was Brilliant Black. It's a very classy, expensive looking color. Although it doesn't allow the car's body lines to show very well, it does a good job of masking the outdated shape of the headlights. It makes a somewhat feminine car look more aggressive. Black also tends to have a good resale value.

So, I'll be picking up a Black car sometime in the next two weeks. Then, I'll drive it to the office the next day. Two blocks down is a rock quarry. Yeah...... a rock quarry. Just imagine how difficult it is going to be keeping this car clean. Dakota gray would probably have been the best color for that, but I don't want to own a sports car with paint that was ripped off a Toyota Camry.


----------



## YYC Dubber (Jun 23, 2011)

*wow...JET BLUE*

was looking at Aviator Blue and noticed this was like a deeper metallic version of it....

the back of this R8 GT looks stunning....


----------



## YYC Dubber (Jun 23, 2011)

*here's a TTS in Jet Blue*


----------



## R5T (Apr 7, 2010)

Nimbus Grey is a bit different then the popular Daytona Grey.


----------



## jamiekip (Nov 5, 2008)

YYC Dubber said:


> maybe im crazy but i kinda find the Suzuka still looks good even when driven thru snow...
> 
> 
> BEFORE:
> ...


I'm famous!

I think this pic perfectly outlines the difference between Suzuka and Ibis.
Suzuka manages to create definition on all the lines of the car, when Ibis tends to hide them.
Everyone thinks it's white, until it's parkd next to something that is white when the differences in the colour really stand out.

It's a lovely colour, especially when you start complementing with bits of Carbon


----------



## Anakin (Apr 3, 2010)

YYC Dubber said:


> this color with would amazing with the carbon fiber spoiler OEM replacement!


 What like this ? 



















Sorry only just spotted this post on my car  Ive added a titanium (alu pack) CF rear spoiler and front splitter. Mirrors and fuel cap have also been painted to match the finish on the wheels. 

P.S. Suzuka will look great when they get round to painting it


----------



## Anakin (Apr 3, 2010)

MTM rear CF diffuser 









OSIR front chin spoiler


----------



## AppleChilli (Jan 10, 2012)

I'd hit in almost any flavor; however, based on what was available I decided on Daytona. It's rich, purposeful and alluring qualities makes me want to sit there trying ever so intently to solve its mysterious effects.  

I'm a big fan of the exclusives, but sadly that wasn't an option when I placed my order. 

Quite a few that I would've picked: 
Solar Orange 
Black Cherry (with a saddle tan interior) 
Flame/Lava red 
Aviator 
Meteor 
Mother of Pearl 
Buckingham blue 
Sprint blue 

If you could not already tell, I would still be picking colors at this point. :laugh:


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Was easy to pick a color, just took some patience waiting for it to arrive


----------



## Marty (Jul 14, 2000)

JohnLZ7W said:


> Was easy to pick a color, just took some patience waiting for it to arrive


 Love it! Is that a metallic?


----------



## jonkerns (Oct 31, 2001)

*Just as beautiful every time I see it..*

If I knew then what I know now (Audi exclusive), I'd be driving a more unique car. Spoiler delete too. John's car is just damn classy!


----------



## JohnLZ7W (Nov 23, 2003)

Thanks! As far as I know only two RSs have been delivered in the US with exclusive paint; mine and redz volcano.


----------



## redz9269 (Sep 3, 2011)

JohnLZ7W said:


> Thanks! As far as I know only two RSs have been delivered in the US with exclusive paint; mine and redz volcano.


 Only 3wks and just reached 500 miles - at least once a day someone stops make a comment about the car and the color. I will never regret the choice of exclusive paint (Volcano Red), and it was definitely worth the additional wait.


----------

